# Choctaw River trip



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Started out at daylight from Black Creek Lodge. Surprised to see only 4 rigs in the parking lot when we got there. 
Went to a mullet hole on the main river. Fished from 6:45 to 11:30 in the same spot. One other boat was there. The catch was slow, ended up with 17 or 18. Other boat also fished cut bait and live croakers that they would snag with mullet hooks. They caught a couple of short reds and a few bream on crickets. Also, one big speck about 3 pounds. Biggest speck I have seen in years. 
After all the bad weather on Monday several boats were out in the delta area. The ones we talked to had a few specks and reds but not much. 
Water temps lower and nice weather should improve things in the next couple of weeks. 
Time to start looking for bream before the flatheads completely wipe them out. Will plan a trip next week out of Smokehouse for bream and maybe do a little plugging for bass. It's nice out there with lower water temps and nice cool mornings.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

did the bream have any size to them?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

On the bream the ones I saw were small. Next week I'm going out of Smokehouse and look for some. Hope the flatheads haven't cleaned them out.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I've only heard of a few flatheads that have been caught on the south end of the choctaw. There's a lot of backwater down there to spread too though. I wonder how long before they'll be heavily populated down there if they're not already.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Skiff......There are a number of deep holes with cover on the main river below East River. Bound to be some flatheads. I know a couple of 45 to 50 ft holes but never fished them seriously. Didn't have the right tackle During the low water there were plenty of fish in these holes down deep according to the sonar. According from what I have read from FWC they are spreading to the point of never getting rid of them. Maybe the recent high water was there long enough to help the bream and bass population. 
Crossed the river on hwy 20 at 0730 this morning and not a rig in the Cowford Landing parking lot. River was high but the color looked good. When I came back about 11:30 there was one rig about to launch. When you don't see several in the parking lot that's a pretty good sign "catching" is not very good.


----------

